# Pre War Claud Butler Track Bike, Finally Done



## antque (Jan 14, 2022)

After 2 months of work the track bike is finally done, the bike was painted 2 coats of yellow and I removed the paint and saved the original paint and decals the best I could, all metal was cleaned and the original wooden rims were put on. I'm happy the way it came out, thanks for looking


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2022)

Unbelievable job getting that over paint off! You're a Master at unpainting!  😜  Great to see that the original was pretty nice before someone lemonized it.


----------



## juvela (Jan 15, 2022)

-----

WOW!

Wonderful job; thanks so much for sharing it with the forum.  😃

Tip:  cranks appear to be two degrees or so out of registration.

Wedgebolts may not be identical.  A few strokes of a file on the wedgebolt with the lighter cut should sort it.  😉


-----


----------



## antque (Jan 15, 2022)

thanks for the tip, I just put the bike together and didn't notice the crank, also the handlebar tape was put on temporally for the photos, thanks for looking


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 23, 2022)

Awesome job ! What did you use to remove the paint ?


----------



## antque (Jan 23, 2022)

I tested 5 different paint removers until one did the job, for the top layer and acetone and Q Tips for the bottom layer, there were 2 coats of yellow paint


----------



## juvela (Jan 23, 2022)

----

dost the wood rims yet carry a transfer indicating their producer?


-----


----------



## Gully (Jan 23, 2022)

I'd say a great example of care and patience removing the paint!  You've brought it back to 'the day' nicely!  Very impressive!


----------



## antque (Jan 23, 2022)

thanks for the comments, it was a labor of love to clean this bike , I had promised the original owners grandson i would try to save it, came out better than ner dreamed. as for the rims there was no makers decal


----------

